
Functional Programming in OCaml - ingve
https://www.cs.cornell.edu/courses/cs3110/2020sp/textbook/
======
HanQi
looks like sicp in Ocaml, I have take sicp in Python(UCB CS 61A),very
impressive,even enlightening.

